# I will miss you



## wEi-wEi

I'll miss you.
Thanks.
Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. (headache/stubborn)

**please translate this two words... thnx!


----------



## Whodunit

German:

Ich werde dich vermissen.
Danke.


----------



## Roshini

Malay :
I'll miss you - Aku akan merindui mu. (Mu here is actually Kamu but it is used in short form. If you want to put it in a formal way then it will be - Saya akan merindui kamu/ Saya akan merindui awak.) There are many versions, depending on the type of sentence.

Thanks - Terima kasih.

Tagalog : 
I'll miss you - Miss na miss kita (I think so.)
Thanks - Salamat
But if it is Thank you - Salamat sa iyo.


----------



## elroy

*Arabic:*

_I'll miss you:_

*سوف أشتاق إليك.*
_(sawfa ashtaaqu ilayka)_ - masculine
_(sawfa ashtaaqu ilayki)_ - feminine
*سوف أشتاق إليكم.*
_(sawfa ashtaaqu ilaykum)_ - masculine plural
*سوف أشتاق إليكن. *
_(sawfa ashtaaqu ilaykunna)_ - feminine plural 

Because your question is unclear, I'm not sure whether you wanted us to translate everything in pink.  I'll do so anyway:

_Thanks:_

*شكراً.*
_(shukran)_

_Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes:_

*أعتذر إذا كنت عنيداً أحياناً.*
_(A'tathiru itha kuntu 'aniidan ahyaanan.) _- if speaker is male

*أعتذر إذا كنت عنيدةً أحياناً.*
_(A'tathiru itha kuntu 'aniidatan ahyaanan.) _- if speaker is female 

I used "stubborn" in the translation of "a headache," based on your parenthetical insertion.


----------



## wEi-wEi

thx if some can add please do so...


----------



## Vicpalomar

Spanish:

Te echaré de menos.
Gracias.


----------



## SpiceMan

Japanese:
さびしくなるよ
sabishiku naru yo (lit: it'll become lonely)


----------



## George Z

Bulgarian:

*Shte mi lipsvash*!            - I will miss you! (_Prononcing the second word_ _exactly like the english_ "me" _and lthe last word_ "lip-sva-sh")
*Shte mi lipsvash mnogo*!  -  I'll miss you a lot!     (_like above_ + "mno-go")


----------



## Mutichou

In French: Tu me manqueras.
Merci.
Désolé si j'ai parfois été têtu.


----------



## Laia

*In Catalan*:

Et trobaré a faltar.
Gràcies.
Ho sento si he estat un mal de cap a vegades.


----------



## Alberto77

*In italiano*

Mi mancherai.
Grazie.

ciao
alb


----------



## nichec

In Chinese:
--I'll miss you 我會想念你
--Thank you 謝謝
--sorry I'm a headache sometimes 抱歉我有時候很麻煩
--stubborn固執


----------



## ~*LaNa-J*~

elroy said:
			
		

> *Arabic:*
> 
> _I'll miss you:_
> 
> *سوف أشتاق إليك.*
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilayka)_ - masculine
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilayki)_ - feminine
> *سوف أشتاق إليكم.*
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilaykum)_ - masculine plural
> *سوف أشتاق إليكن. *
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilaykunna)_ - feminine plural


 
*i would ask ... can i say laka instead elayka ?*
*thanks ..*


----------



## elroy

~*LaNa-J*~ said:
			
		

> *i would ask ... can i say laka instead elayka ?*
> *thanks ..*


 
Good question.  I know that it's sometimes difficult to decide but إليك is the word to use here.

Generally speaking,

إلى indicates some type of direction or movement - "I will be feeling اشتياق _towards_ you.

لـِ indicates possession or affiliation - هذا الكتاب لك, for example.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: 
Bude se mi po tobě stýskat.
Děkuji.
Promiň, pokud jsem ti někdy lezl na nervy.

Jana


----------



## ~*LaNa-J*~

elroy said:
			
		

> Good question. I know that it's sometimes difficult to decide but إليك is the word to use here.
> 
> Generally speaking,
> 
> إلى indicates some type of direction or movement - "I will be feeling اشتياق _towards_ you.
> 
> لـِ indicates possession or affiliation - هذا الكتاب لك, for example.


 
*yeah ...... thanks  *


----------



## ~*LaNa-J*~

*Hebrew*​ 
*I'll miss you:*

*אני אתגעגע אליך *
masculine ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekh )
feminine ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekha )

*אני אתגעגע אליכם - *masculine plural
( ani 'etga'agya'a elekhem )

*אני אתגעגע אליכן - *feminine plural 
( ani 'etga'agya'a elekhen )

******

*Thanks:*

*תודה*

( todah )

******


*Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes:*

*אני מצטער אם הייתי עקשן לפעמים*
( ani metsta'air em hayeeti 'akshan lef'amem) if speaker is male

*אני מצטערת אם הייתי עקשנית לפעמים*
( ani metsta'airet em hayeeti 'akshanet lef'amem) if speaker is female


*i didn't take care .. thx for correcting ...*


----------



## wEi-wEi

thnx for the translation.. if u can add more thnx in advance too!


----------



## elroy

~*LaNa-J*~ said:
			
		

> *אני אתגעגע אליך *
> masculine ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekh )
> feminine ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekha )
> 
> *אני אתגעגע אליכם - *masculine plural
> ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekhem )
> 
> *אני אתגעגע אליכן - *feminine plural
> ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekhen )


 
It's important to specify that the above are to be used only _if the speaker is male_. There is another set of four sentences if the speaker is female. 



> *אני מצטערת אם הייתי עקשנית לפעמים*
> ( ani metsta'airet em hayeeti 'akshanet lef'amem) if speaker is female


 
Typo.


----------



## ¿Qué?

In Dutch: Ik zal u missen!


----------



## badgrammar

Turkish:  Seni özlecegim  

I think, but something does not look quite right with that (vowel harmony?).  Any corrections?


----------



## ~*LaNa-J*~

elroy said:
			
		

> It's important to specify that the above are to be used only _if the speaker is male_. There is another set of four sentences if the speaker is female.


 
but even if the speaker is a female

*היא אומרת -* 
*אני אתגעגע אליך *
( ani 'etga'agya'a elekha )
( ani 'etga'agya'a elekh )

*אני אתגעגע אליכם - *
( ani 'etga'agya'a elekhem )

*אני אתגעגע אליכן - *
( ani 'etga'agya'a elekhen )


so why i must specify ..........


----------



## Elieri

Swedish:

I'll miss you.
Jag kommer sakna dig.
 Thanks.
Tack.
 Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. (headache/stubborn)
Ledsen om jag har envisats ibland.


----------



## Pimothy

¿Qué? said:
			
		

> In Dutch: Ik zal u missen!


 
Or when familiar: Ik zal je missen!


----------



## Outsider

There are many ways to say this in *Portuguese*:

_Vou sentir a tua/sua falta.
Vou ter saudades de ti/você.
Vou ter saudades tuas/suas.

Sentirei a tua/sua falta.
Terei saudades de ti/você.
Terei saudades tuas/suas.
_


----------



## gorbatzjov

¿Qué? said:
			
		

> In Dutch: Ik zal u missen!



I would say: Ik zal je missen! (you usualy miss someone who is close to you and thus talk to him/her in informal way...)


----------



## elroy

~*LaNa-J*~ said:
			
		

> but even if the speaker is a female
> 
> *היא אומרת -*
> *אני אתגעגע אליך *
> ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekha )
> ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekh )
> 
> *אני אתגעגע אליכם - *
> ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekhem )
> 
> *אני אתגעגע אליכן - *
> ( ani 'etga'agya'a elekhen )
> 
> 
> so why i must specify ..........


 
Ooooooooooooooooops - sorry!

I wasn't thinking straight and thought the verb was in the present and not the future.

You are right, of course.


----------



## Jda

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Turkish:  Seni özlecegim
> 
> I think, but something does not look quite right with that (vowel harmony?).  Any corrections?


the correct is ; *Seni özleyeceğim*


----------



## macta123

Mein tumhara/tumhari kami mehsooz karunga/karungi!! In Hindi/Urdu


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: "kaipaan sinua"


----------



## lotjed_13

dutch:
ik zal je missen!
Dank je _or_ dank u _or_ bedankt.
Sorry als ik soms koppig ben geweest. _or_ Sorry als ik soms een koppigaard ben geweest.


----------



## Josh_

In Egyptian colloquial Arabic you would say:

HatiwHashni (to a male)
HatiwHashiini (to a female)
HatiwHashuuni (to a group)

Literally, Egyptian Arabic actually says it the other way around -- you will be missed by me.


----------



## ronanpoirier

In portuguese:

I'll miss you.
*(Eu) sentirei/ saudades.
(Eu) vou sentir saudades.
*
You don't need to say the prounoum.
You may say "sentirei" which is the future of the verb "sentir" (=to feel) or the verbal locution "vou sentir" which is the verb "ir" (=to go) in the present + "sentir" in infinitive... It equals to english constructions with "going to"... other languages have same constructions, such as french and spanish.

Thanks.
*Obrigado.
Obrigada.
*
"Obrigado" if it's a man who says it and "obrigada" if it is a woman who says it.

Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. (headache/stubborn)
*Desculpa se eu tenho sido teimoso às vezes.*

Well, "teimoso" = "stubborn"... if one says "headache" in the sentence, then it sounds the person has been a problem...


----------



## alitza

In Romanian:

Imi va fi dor de tine. (I will miss you)

Multumesc (Thanks)

Imi pare rau daca ti-am dat batai de cap (I'm sorry if I've been a nuisance - _was this what you wanted to convey by "being a headache"???)_

Cheers!
Alitza


----------



## mahaz

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> I'll miss you.
> تم مجهى بهت يآد آؤ گى
> Tum mujhay bohat yaad aao gi (feminine)
> Tum mujhay bohat yaad aao gay (masculine)
> 
> Thanks.
> شکريآ
> Shukriya
> 
> Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. (headache/stubborn)
> معافي چاهتى/چاهتاهون اگرمىن نى آپ کوکبهىتنگ کىاهو
> Maafi chahti hon agar mai ne aap ko kabhi tang kia ho. (feminine)
> Maafi chahta hon agar mai ne aap ko kabhi tang kia ho. (masculine)


 
Regards,
Maha


----------



## Fragline

*Norwegian:*

I will miss you - _Jeg kommer til å savne deg_
Thanks- _Takk_
Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes - _Unnskyld om jeg har vært en hodepine iblandt _(litterly) 
I would rather say : _Unnskyld om jeg en plage til tider_ 


headache - _hodepine_
stubborn - _sta_


----------



## FrancescaVR

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> I'll miss you.
> Thanks.
> Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. (headache/stubborn)
> 
> **please translate this two words... thnx!


=========================================

*Savunese Language:*


To female:
I'll miss you.
_Həŋee *Ina* ke ro j’aa hine o o_

Or 

To male:
I'll miss you.
_Həŋee *Ama* ke ro j’aa hine o o_

*Ina* is a platonic address for female 
*Ama *is a platonic address for male

Thanks.
_Pe ha’e kolo lii wo ie_. 

Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. 
_Ami j’ula huba kiri əla ke j’aa (yaa) pe kətu wo wadu._
============================================


----------



## FrancescaVR

Indonesian Language:

I'll miss you
Dikau kan ku rindukan (poetic version)
Saya akan rindu (merindukan) kamu (anda) (daily spoken)
_Anda _is substitute to _kamu, kau, dikau _and_ engkau_


Thanks.
_Terima kasih_ (sometimes its _t’rima kasih_)

_Terima _means to receive
_Kasih _means to give, love

However one can not use the term _kasih_ to say I love you.

Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. 
_Mohon ma’af bila saya telah keras kepala._


----------



## FrancescaVR

In *Kupang (Koepang*, the capital of West Timor) *lingua franca. *Or I call it *Kupang dope*: 

I'll miss you
_Be/beta nanti rindu lu _

Thanks.
_Ma kasih_

Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. 
_Sori o, kalo beta su tarlalu kepala batu._
__ 
_Be_ is subtitute to _beta_


----------



## Rayines

wEi-wEi said:
			
		

> I'll miss you.
> Thanks.
> Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. (headache/stubborn)
> 
> **please translate this two words... thnx!


Otra versión en español:
1) Te extrañaré.
2) Gracias.
3) Lamento haber sido un problema/dolor de cabeza a veces.


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

Danish;
I will miss you- Jeg vil savne dig

Turkish;
I will miss you- Seni özliyeceğim


----------



## Honour

La-Turkish-Chiiqa said:
			
		

> Danish;
> 
> Turkish;
> I will miss you- Seni özl*e*yeceğim


----------



## rongdeono

In Vietnamese

I’ll miss you : A sẽ nhớ B (A, B depend on the relationship between the two talkers)

Anh sẽ nhớ em (male to female)
Em sẽ nhớ anh (female to male)
Tớ sẽ nhớ cậu, mình sẽ nhớ bạn, tao sẽ nhớ mày (friend to friend)
Em sẽ nhớ thầy, thầy sẽ nhớ em (student-male teacher, female teacher-student)
Em sẽ nhớ cô, cô sẽ nhớ em (student-female teacher, female teacher-student)
Con sẽ nhớ mẹ, mẹ sẽ nhớ con (child-mother, mother-child)
Con sẽ nhớ ba, ba sẽ nhớ con (child-father, father-child)
Cháu sẽ nhớ ông, ông sẽ nhớ cháu (grandchild-grandpa, grandpa-grandchild)
Cháu sẽ nhớ bà, bà sẽ nhớ cháu (grandchild-grandma, grandma-grandchild)
............

Thank you: Cảm ơn.

Sorry if I’ve been a headache sometimes: Xin lỗi, đôi lúc tôi cũng hơi cứng đầu.


----------



## Little_Me

I will miss you:
*Będę za Tobą tęsknić*

Thanks:
*Dzięki* ----> *Dziękuję* (if more formal, equivalent for 'thank you')

Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes:
*Przepraszam, jeśli przyprawiałam/ przyprawiałem* (said by woman/ man) *czasem o ból głowy* 
*not exact translation, but is sounds more natural and the phrase 'headache' is kept)

Sorry if I've been stubborn sometimes:
*Przepraszam, jeśli byłam/ byłem czasem uparta/ uparty* (woman/ man)

Greetings from Lil' Me


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek the nearest phrase is "*Θα μου λείψεις"- tha moo lípsees* (literally "to me you will be missing")


----------



## prtzllife

Mutichou said:


> In French: Tu me manqueras.
> Merci.
> Désolé si j'ai parfois été têtu.



In Québec we would more say "Je vais m'ennuyer de toi."
"Tu vas me manquer." sounds more "French," but is still correct, of course.

Using the simple future (manqueras or m'ennuierai) in place of the helping verb "aller" sounds more literary to me, but it could just be a Québec thing.


----------



## Eloy1988

In* Latin*/ In *lingua latina*:
(Ego) Desiderabo te.
The "ego" is completely useless because the ending "-o" already shows that is first person singular.


----------



## JKhhk

In Basque:

Zure falta sentituko dut == I will miss you

Eskerrik asko == Thank you


----------



## Thomas1

Little_Me said:


> [...]
> Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes:
> *Przepraszam, jeśli przyprawiałam/ przyprawiałem* (said by woman/ man) *czasem o ból głowy*
> *not exact translation, but is sounds more natural and the phrase 'headache' is kept)
> [...]


I would add:
Przepraszam, jeśli przyprawiłam/ przyprawiłem Cię czasem o ból głowy.

Otherwise the setnece is incomplete and sounds too off to me. 


Tom


----------



## Soika

Russian language:
_I'll miss you = Я буду скучать (Ya budu skuchat')
Thanks = Спасибо (Spasibo)
__ Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes = Извините, если иногда причиняю головную боль (Izvinite, esli inogda prichinyau golovnyu bol')_


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Pasiilgsiu tavęs.
Ačiū.


----------



## mtymx

Español

I'll miss you= te voy a extrañar

thanks= gracias


----------



## SlvkThspn

elroy said:


> *Arabic:*
> 
> _I'll miss you:_
> 
> *سوف أشتاق إليك.*
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilayka)_ - masculine
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilayki)_ - feminine
> *سوف أشتاق إليكم.*
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilaykum)_ - masculine plural
> *سوف أشتاق إليكن. *
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilaykunna)_ - feminine plural


 


Question,
Are these gender references for when the speaker is masuline/feminine, or when the person being spoken to (the one being missed) is masculine/feminine?

Thanks


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Pogrešala te bom! (female)
               Pogrešal te bom!   (male)

Croatian:   Manjkat ćeš mi!     (is not very much in use)


----------



## cherine

SlvkThspn said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Arabic:*
> 
> _I'll miss you:_
> 
> *سوف أشتاق إليك*
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilayka)_ - masculine
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilayki)_ - feminine
> *سوف أشتاق إليكم*
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilaykum)_ - masculine plural
> *سوف أشتاق إليكن*
> _(sawfa ashtaaqu ilaykunna)_ - feminine plural
> 
> 
> 
> Question,
> Are these gender references for when the speaker is masuline/feminine, or when the person being spoken to (the one being missed) is masculine/feminine?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Sorry for such a late reply, I haven't noticed your question before 
The gender in these sentences referes to the one being addressed. As a general rule, the subject of the sentence is invariable when it's the equivalent of "I and/or we" (i.e. doesn't show whether the speaker is a masculine or a feminine)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

I'll miss you.
*Nedostajaćeš mi. *

 Thanks.
*Hvala.*

 Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes.
*Izvini što sam ponekad tvrdoglav / tvrdoglava (female).
*
stubborn - tvrdoglav


----------



## kareno999

wEi-wEi said:


> I'll miss you.
> Thanks.
> Sorry if I've been a headache sometimes. (headache/stubborn)
> 
> **please translate this two words... thnx!


Mandarin 我会想你的。


----------

